# Emile Pequignet



## Leo63 (Aug 5, 2015)

I have a Emile Pequignet Watch with date, marked with Geneve Swiss Made and in the rear cover is written 14.661 Fond Acier Automatic I also can read Plaque G.10 TC on the edge in very small letters (what does that mean?).

I guess it is gold Double. It is not running but the Winding balance is moving.

I havent opened it yet because the back sits really hard without a place to get a good grip.

Anyone have some information about this Watch (I have tried to Google without much luck)

Is it worth something?

Is it worth reparing?

http://s173.photobucket.com/user/lennartlennart/media/EmilePequignet1_zpsatmedmeo.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s173.photobucket.com/user/lennartlennart/media/EmilePequignet2_zpspuxwqzqg.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Plaque G10 means gold plated to 10 microns over the metal. That is quite common,serviceable for wear but not that thick.

looks as though it may be necessary to lift the glass to get at the movement but feel sure somebody wil be along to say definitely yes or no.

welcome by the way


----------

